# Canon upgrade.



## gillrae (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey all. I currently own the rebel t1i, and I am looking to upgrade, but don't want to spend much more than 1000. What would you all suggest?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 22, 2013)

T3i


----------



## KenC (Mar 22, 2013)

Why do you need to upgrade?  What is it that the T1i won't do?  Without the answers to these questions no one can really advise you.

A lot of people are on here asking about upgrading from a Xti or Xsi, in which case they can get much better high-ISO performance from the newer Rebels, but the T1i is sort of intermediate, better than the earlier models, not as good as the ones after it (starting with T2i).  If high-ISO performance is not of great importance to you, then you won't gain any big advantage on that front.

There's also an increase in megapixel count in later models, but the T1i should have enough for almost anyone.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

If you want good advice, you'll have to give us some good information.  There are many cameras that would qualify as an upgrade and fit within your budget.  
For example, are you willing to consider used cameras?  Do you want to stay within the 'Rebel' family (entry level DSLR) or are you looking to step up to a camera that is larger, with a few more external controls etc?


----------

